#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

## nitika.arora

*Australia*



Australia is getting popular destination, gaining more prominence as a study abroad destination for Indian students. , the Australian courses and qualifications are globally recognized. This country is cheaper as compared to many other popular study destinations. Australia has now emerged as a globally renowned destination for studies.

*Study in Australia* *for Indian Students*



Australia is proud of the quality of its education and training. In the past 10 years, more than 10 lakh students from overseas have studied in Australia.

Students from all around the world have long made Australia their education destination. The end of year international student enrollment data 2009 reflects that 631,935 international students drawn from more than 217 different countries were undertaking an Australian qualification in Australia. These students chose an Australian education for a number of reasons: its reputation for excellence and world-wide recognition; the safety and stability of the Australian society; Australias enviable standard of living  one of the highest in the world; and Australias multicultural community which helps international students feel at home.

The number of Indian students studying in Australia has also grown rapidly over the past few years. The end of year Indian student enrollment data 2009 shows that 120,913 Indian students had enrolled to undertake an Australian qualification in 2009. India is now the second top-source country for Australias international education industry.


*Australia  popular with Indian Students*



Australia is the second most popular international education destination for Indian students behind the United States. Australias popularity is continuing to grow quickly. The end of year international student enrollment data 2009 reflects that 631,935 international students were enrolled in Australian institutions from some 217 different nationalities. Of these, 120,913 were Indian students.

The most popular courses amongst Indian students are Business, Information Technology, Engineering, Science and Hospitality. Though enrollments in higher education sector remain high, vocational education sector is becoming popular with the Indian students.

Indian students find it easy to transfer to the Australian education system due to the similarity in our 10+2+3 education structures. Students can choose from a wide variety of Australian universities and education institutions to suit their specific needs and goals. Each higher education institution has its own strengths and areas of specialization. This provides students with a wide choice of study options and access to the latest research in their chosen field.







  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Study in australia for free - Study in Australia with Scholarships Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------

